# Hummingbirds are in Ohio



## RRRJR (Jan 3, 2015)

[email protected] This is a great website for tracking hummers and
Monarchs. Journey North has a few sightings in Michigan, my feeder has been out 
a week with no takers. Anyone have a solution for ants getting into the feeder?


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

RRRJR said:


> [email protected] This is a great website for tracking hummers and
> Monarchs. Journey North has a few sightings in Michigan, my feeder has been out
> a week with no takers. Anyone have a solution for ants getting into the feeder?


Ant Moat
Ant barrier
Use the Magic Google and you can decide on one you like, we have been using them for sometime.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Put a sweeter mix of sugar water at base of shepherds hook or wherever you place your feeder.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Just hung a Hummer feeder up here in northern Emmet county. We shall see how how long it takes.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

mines going up in Lewiston area today, with the 60's and 70's we'll be getting maybe a few days.


Perferator said:


> Just hung a Hummer feeder up here in northern Emmet county. We shall see how how long it takes.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought a Duncraft feeder today since it was $10 less than the mfger suggested retail. Another way to make one is use a red bucket topped with a red paper plate ‘support’. It sure what u can those. Edge of bucket offers a perch for the birds. The shallows the bucket would make it easier for the birds. A spout on the bucket would offer a port for the flies to escape and a target for the rubies to aim for. None seen here yet.


----------



## RRRJR (Jan 3, 2015)

Perferator said:


> Just hung a Hummer feeder up here in northern Emmet county. We shall see how how long it takes.


Love Emmet county, have a summer place up there, can't wait for spring!!!


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

RRRJR said:


> Love Emmet county, have a summer place up there, can't wait for spring!!!


Awoke to 60f and now in the 70’s. Mushrooms will be POPPING!!


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

Perferator said:


> Awoke to 60f and now in the 70’s. Mushrooms will be POPPING!!


still waiting here for mushrooms too, the red breasted grosbeak has arrived yesterday, usually when humming birds arrive, orioles show same time, they drink out of hummingbirds feeder, then the grape jelly comes out..


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

All my feeders are still on their hooks after last nights storm(s). 
Big wind around 10:15 here along the shore. Maybe 50-60. Peeked out the back door and no limbs down, all feeders up. Amazing.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

In the se corner haven't seen anything. We had a hard frost last weekend and blooms just started two days ago with the heat. I'm putting out my feeders today. I think they are waiting on the food sources, if the warmth hangs around, the hatches will follow. I've never done anything to attract flies, but watching them hunt off the warm brick of the house is priceless!!! Had one hitting the feeder, and a spider had run a web from the feeder to the patio roof, didn't take but a second for that spider to become a tasty snack!!


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Deck is now cleared of ice/snow. Time to set a dish of jelly out for the Orioles.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Hummers are at the feeders today.

Saginaw


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Our bears like jelly and hummer feeders. What a pain.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Hang them higher, out of reach.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

Martin Looker said:


> Our bears like jelly and hummer feeders. What a pain.


our bears here are the same way jelly is a treat, but the love to destroy the sun flower feeders, have to take down in evenings if you want to keep them.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

finlander said:


> Hang them higher, out of reach.


that works a time, till the bear climbs the tree and breaks the branch, the racoons are no better.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

12’ fence for the bears. Raccoons that wouldn’t be an issue though...put the fence into a cylinder shape with feeders on inside. Have 20” all around feeders. Ricky can’t reach feeder thru fence.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Be a pain to refill feeders. Cancel that idea.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We quit feeding seeds a month ago and will wait a couple more weeks to put out the hummer feeders. The bears are at their worst right after they come out of hibernation.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Martin Looker said:


> Our bears like jelly and hummer feeders. What a pain.


A real and big pain.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Saw my first one today. Irons


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Saw one at front porch feeder this am. Stayed for about a dozen sips. Nectar has been there two days. I may change it every three days this year regardless if it is clear or cloudy.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Have had a male and female hitting my feeder the last two days. East of GR.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

This one looks like a male. Been
back a dozen times or so. Not an all white chest. No sun out today yet. Feeder is under the porch roof, so I wouldn’t see ruby even if it was shining.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

yesterday seen my first humming bird lewiston mi. area, about time....


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

:Welcome:Mine disappeared after one day. No females in dis ‘hood. Checked
the new round red banana holder and saw a few fruit flies inside. Now I need to order a dinner bell for the hummerz...:Welcome:


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Still nothin here. Changed out the banana's and water.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Today is the first humming bird. Orioles have been here for a couple days.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hummers arrived in force here yesterday...


































Orioles have been here for awhile....


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Beautiful!


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Question for ya’ll. I have an aluminum pan for the hummers out for two days now. It has developed a discoloration. Can this be dangerous for any birds that drink from it. It does not wipe away with my finger. Thanks.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

It’s a cookie sheet. Bought it because alum doesn’t rust. Next
material choice would be glass or
plastic. I am using city water.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

finlander said:


> It’s a cookie sheet. Bought it because alum doesn’t rust. Next
> material choice would be glass or
> plastic. I am using city water.


Even though aluminum doesnt rust, it certainly corrodes. Nifty idea, though. Try glass??


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Saw it on YouTube. Not sure how long people were attempting to draw the birds it. Never mentioned the corrosion. Will wait n see if birds come in for it. Am keeping my eyes open for glass. Have thick plexiglass in yard. But was saving that for basement windows.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Hummers arrived in force here yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 311645
> 
> ...


great pictures wow, usually both birds show up here same time..


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally. Here at the tip of the mitt we saw our first hummer come in today.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Saw the first one yesterday and today there have been several fighting at the feeder. I hope they brought their winter coats


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Sunday was the first. Then it went dormant. Today saw a visitor four times this evening. Flies may have been tiny ants in banana feeder. Do rubies eat ants?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Perferator said:


> Finally. Here at the tip of the mitt we saw our first hummer come in today.


We saw the first of the season today. Cheboygan area.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Daughter of in-law had a white headed-white blue back hummer visit for a few days. Never got an image. Sounds like her numbers are down as well.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

We usually have 2 or 3 around the feeder starting in May,I have seen 1 all year.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

We won’t go nordth to the cabin til October. Don’t think the colors will be good with the lack of rain here anyway. But the hummers will be gone by then. I’ll ask Linda the numbers she saw over the season. Older birds may have not Made the trip north from Central America. Some may have perished during the trip. Let’s hope for a guud number of babies this spring to continue the specie.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I'll tell them to spread their wings. It's a constant air show around here! I'm going through 2 quarts of nectar every two days. I'm getting tired of feeding the little transients!


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Some have all the luck. Deep pockets to you. Hope the sugar prices stay stable for ya...


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Where do live? In the country or city? Wood n waters closeby? Number of feeders you use ? Do you use a water fountain that has some noise to it? Something they can bathe in?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

finlander said:


> Where do live? In the country or city? Wood n waters closeby?


Really?!!!!.....You've seen my pics. It ain't the city! Out in the "pricker bushes" and on a lake.



finlander said:


> Number of feeders you use ?


Four, currently.



finlander said:


> Do you use a water fountain that has some noise to it? Something they can bathe in?


No.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

U use one of the close-up cams, with the pond in the background?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

finlander said:


> U use one of the close-up cams, with the pond in the background?


It's actually an old channel they dug out along my property. View from my front yard picnic table....










I have 10's of thousands of hummer pics from the homebrew cams but, wouldn't want to bore anyone.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Skeeter City?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

finlander said:


> Skeeter City?


Nope! Tons of bats and swallows around here. Some years the swallows arrive too early!....


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Do swallows hunt at dusk? We heard some noise when we finished bike riding the other evening. A vibration sound like
a bird in a dive. Didn’t see it.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, the last post I made, that day I saw the first hummer hitting my feeder and it's been non stop since!! I have a hanging basket right next to the feeder, purple and white petunia's, that put off the sweetest smell, and they always hit that first before the feeder!!! Today, and we have had some good down pours, one came in and was perched in the basket during the downpour, I must have spooked it, it took off right into the heavy rain??? Speaking of being spooked, the hummers this year seemed to be far more spooked of us than past summers??? We had a pair of robin's built two nest's in the maple in the front yard this summer, and the male tried to take full controll of the front and back, and I wonder if he was giving the hummer's a hard time??? I'm only using one feeder and I can watch the level drop each day and with the heat it doesn't take long before it get's cloudy, they still will hit it, but I'm changing it every four or five days. Speaking of bats, and I'm a sub rat, we have had more bats this year than the past 24yrs. Some fairly good size ones to. Good Luck with the hummers!!!


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

We had our first HB of the year show up last night!
Never had them so up this late before.
Hope to get a photo.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

No hummers for awhile. Friend gave us a lantana hanging basket. She lives less than a mile away. They visit that plant in her yard. I had never heard of it. It had three things I never looked for. Annual, small flowers and it wasn’t red. The coral bells I put in ground last spring have very small flowers as well. Maybe it needs to mature more?


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Had a hummer visit our front porch basin feeder this afternoon 5-ish four different times. Been a few months since last one we saw.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

At least two dozen....all day long! They suck four feeders dry in one day now! The babies (grown now) are funny! Put a cam on one for just two hours this morning......


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Haven’t put the bird cam out this year. House is getting siding so I’m sure the racket will keep them away. Yesterday one visited feeder four times. Never came back.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Just saw a female ruby dancing
from flower to flower on the honeysuckle plant. Only the third time this season that I have seen any in the back yard.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

finlander said:


> Just saw a female ruby dancing
> from flower to flower on the honeysuckle plant. Only the third time this season that I have seen any in the back yard.


There’s nothing like it, just never gets old.

I came in from a bike ride last night and immediately had one attracted to my bike color. It was suspended eye level making chirping noises as I stood under our pine. It landed on the lower branch within arm’s grasp just staring at me. Fearless and territorially ferocious.


----------

